# iran news



## dani67 (May 7, 2016)

A group of people in #Tehran, recently marked World Tai Chi & Qigong Day. #Iran


----------



## dani67 (May 7, 2016)

#SouthKorea president attended #Iran-Korea One Heart Festival in #Tehran.


----------



## dani67 (May 7, 2016)

Group of Iranian officials& Islamic countries ambassadors today met w #Iran's leader on occasion of Prophet’s Mabath


----------



## dani67 (May 7, 2016)

#Iran's leader: #US has said that Iran's policies are the cause of sanctions & pressure on Iran,meaning, you step back & we do what we want.


#Iran's leader: Today, the certain policy of the #US is war against #Islam, Iran & the #Shia.






#Iran's leader: Iran has never launched any war or military action against any country, but it has announced its positions w a loud voice.

#Iran's leader: Corrupt groups which commit the worst & most catastrophic crimes under the name of #Islam, are supported by Western powers.


----------



## dani67 (May 7, 2016)

Chief of #Iran's AEOI Salehi met #IAEA Director General Amano today in #Vienna. @iaeaorg


----------



## dani67 (May 7, 2016)

Adviser to #Iran's leader Velayati today met w/ Secretary General of #Hezbollah Narsallah in #Beirut. #Lebanon


----------



## dani67 (May 7, 2016)

Non-Aligned Movement,issuing a communique, rejected #US court ruling re #Iran's $2B as "illegal practice of US in defying international law"


#Iran's #UN envoy, in a letter to UN SecGen, asked him to have NAM communique circulated as document of General Assembly & Security Council


----------



## dani67 (May 7, 2016)

Adviser to #Iran's leader Velayati has arrived in #Syria. Velayati went to a military hospital in #Damascus visiting those injured in war.

Adviser to #Iran's leader Velayati today was welcomed by DepFM Meghdad upon arrival in #Syria.






Adviser to #Iran's leader Velayati today in a military hospital in #Damascus visiting those injured in war


----------



## dani67 (May 7, 2016)

#Iran's newly elected MP,who was on the way to #Tehran to attend a meeting of newly elected MPs, died in an accident

he was hardliner


----------



## dani67 (May 7, 2016)

#Iran MP-elect Minoo Khaleghi, disqualified by Guardian Council, today attended reformist MP-elects gathering.


----------



## dani67 (May 7, 2016)

#Iran FM Zarif now addressing MP-elects of the "List of Hope" in #Tehran.


----------



## dani67 (May 7, 2016)

Saudis r Israel's best ally. They dont want Iran 2 have nukes yet they threaten 2 nuke #*Iran* http://www.cnn.com/2016/05/06/politics/saudi-israel-officials-talk-nuclear-u-s-/…





0 retweets2 likes


----------



## dani67 (May 7, 2016)

The Eye of #*Iran*. This is a photo of sands shaped a beautiful eye in Iran's central desert (Dasht-e Kavir).


----------



## dani67 (May 7, 2016)

Mohammed Balbasi and Reza Hajizadeh, members of #*Iran*'s IRGC killed in #Syria during past days


----------



## dani67 (May 7, 2016)

#Education Made Easier for #Afghan #Refugees in #*Iran* http://goo.gl/YlNCYd


----------



## dani67 (May 7, 2016)

Good news! Activist and painter Atena Farghadani walked free this week in #*Iran* http://amn.st/6015BWoKH


----------



## dani67 (May 7, 2016)

*IranHumanRights.org* ‏@ICHRI  14h14 hours ago
Imprisoned Human Rights Lawyer’s Daughter: Help My Father Before It’s Too Late https://www.iranhumanrights.org/2016/05/abdolfattah-soltani-needs-hospitalization/…






#*Iran* political prisoners in Evin Prison on hunger strike http://www.ncr-iran.org/en/news/human-rights/20301-iran-political-prisoners-in-evin-prison-on-hunger-strike… #humanrights @RepKarenBass


----------



## dani67 (May 7, 2016)

Social Media in #*Iran*, Insights on how technology shapes politics & life.


----------



## dani67 (May 7, 2016)

#*Iran* #News Iran: teachers from Marivan City express support for political prisoners http://dlvr.it/LFFypW


----------



## dani67 (May 7, 2016)

18 iranian killed in aleppo


----------



## dani67 (May 8, 2016)

#Iran MFA: 73 ancient pieces dating back to the Sassanid (Sassanian) era was returned to #Iran by the #US Government. #USA


----------



## dani67 (May 8, 2016)

Official: #Iran Insists on sending pilgrims to #Hajj this year, but #Saudi officials conduct imply they're not willing to let this happen.


----------



## dani67 (May 8, 2016)

#Iran Economy Minister:If #oil price hadn't decreased,our economic growth would have been 5%, but due to falling price,the growth fell to 1%







#Iran's Judiciary spox Eje'i: 370 people survived the "law of retaliation" in the past (Iranian) year due to the pardon by next of kin.


----------



## dani67 (May 8, 2016)

#Iran's leader: If no #security, necessary things, education, business & #diplomacy cannot be done in the country.


----------



## irosie91 (May 9, 2016)

dani67 said:


> Official: #Iran Insists on sending pilgrims to #Hajj this year, but #Saudi officials conduct imply they're not willing to let this happen.



So?    Saudi arabia is a sovereign nation----it can decide who gets in


----------



## dani67 (May 9, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Official: #Iran Insists on sending pilgrims to #Hajj this year, but #Saudi officials conduct imply they're not willing to let this happen.
> ...


very good. most iranian people are happy now .idiots did go to mecca every years and and suidi use their money for isis and al qaede


----------



## irosie91 (May 9, 2016)

dani67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...



Iran,, by NOT sending people to mecca has,,   MORE MONEY to support the filth of Hezbollah and murder babies for the Shiite lump of shit,  MAHDI  -----The Saudi government does not support  AL QAIDA-------there are sunni oil rich dogs who DO support sunni terrorism-----it is the SHIITE SHIT government of  Iran that supports Hezbollah shiiite shit for the glory of the lump of shit in QOM.      Islamic game time


----------



## dani67 (May 9, 2016)

#Iran's DefenseMinister denied news on testing 2000km range ballistic missile:We haven't tested a missile as reportd by media & w such range


----------



## dani67 (May 9, 2016)

Some pictures of 73 ancient pieces dating back to the Sassanid era. #US has given them back to #Iran recently.


----------



## irosie91 (May 9, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Dani has determined that the support of Islamic terrorism is  "funny"


----------



## dani67 (May 9, 2016)

102 MPs of #Iran, in a written notice to president, asked him to stop implementating #JCPOA, for other side esp #US haven't kept to promises


----------



## dani67 (May 10, 2016)

iran political map(province) based on last election  





green  :  rouhani party--reformist-left-moderate
red: conservative- hardliner  ( ahmidenejad -khamenei)
yellow= independent


green won last election ( 160   of  290)


----------



## dani67 (May 10, 2016)

iranian   trolling syria disaster


----------



## dani67 (May 14, 2016)

#Iranian tankers will resume shipping #oil to #Europe next month: Official.


----------



## dani67 (May 14, 2016)

Esteghlal Khuzestan won the title of the 15th edition of the #*Iran* Professional League for the first time. #Football


----------



## dani67 (May 14, 2016)

I confirm that it's possible now to ship items to #*Iran* in @amazon Iran isn't available on the list in @AmazonUK


----------



## dani67 (May 14, 2016)

#*Iran* #News Obama urged to sanction Iranian hackers http://dlvr.it/LJYxmL





56 retweets18 likes


----------



## dani67 (May 14, 2016)

The road to #Saint's #Temple, #Shaft, #Gilan. #TaleshLand #travel #*Iran*


----------



## dani67 (May 14, 2016)

*Al-MonitorVerified account* ‏@AlMonitor  7h7 hours ago
Four ways US seizure of #*Iran*'s assets will impact bilateral ties

4 retweets5 likes


----------



## dani67 (May 14, 2016)

Persepolis women's #volleyball team, 1970. #*Iran*: a country where pictures from the past look like the future!


----------



## dani67 (May 14, 2016)

A tribute to a wonderful woman, known & loved by many of us --covering the #*Iran* story | https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=b1zwy1934p0…


----------



## alpine (May 14, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...




No, it is you what is funny. 
We are all laughing at you, and nobody taking you seriously on this board...

You saudi lover you


----------



## alpine (May 14, 2016)

dani67 said:


> Persepolis women's #volleyball team, 1970. #*Iran*: a country where pictures from the past look like the future!




Amazing...

Hopefully will be a reality again, soon.


----------



## irosie91 (May 14, 2016)

alpine said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



who is   "we"     and what makes me a  "Saudi lover" ?      I am neither a sunni nor a Shiite---------      I am an elderly jewish woman ----born in the USA ----both of my
parents were born in the USA.      In the course of my life I have known LOTS of people who left Iran-----since the 1960s.   mostly muslims -----a significant number of jews and a few converts to Christianity.      I have been acquainted with only one
Saudi.     I have never been to either Iran or Saudi Arabia.       I do have relatives who survived SHARIAH SHIT-----and have a very negative opinion of any country that utilizes that disgusting legal system.     Today,  Iran is a self avowed supporter of terrorism------Saudi arabia is not.    I am fully aware of the fact that private Saudis support terrorism and some are terrorists


----------



## alpine (May 14, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




Thats the thing; you dont give a shit about the people of Iran, nor Saudi, all it is about your personal selfish point of view.

Iraninan people did fight on the streets against that corrupt government supporting terrorism you are complaining on all of your posts, and they have been murdered by that same government for doing so. And now they are on route of a change that has long been prayed for by all the people on this planet(except your kind of course), thanks to those people sacrificed their lives.

If you were any decent fair kosher human being, but not a selfish one, you would be respecting them, rather than blaming them in every opportunity.



If it was your choice, you would have potentially murder them all together and call it mission accomplished.

Disgusting........................


----------



## irosie91 (May 14, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




dani rated my post  (above)  as  "funny"       For those who have never known any
Iranians-------an interesting aspect of that culture is what seems to me to be a
very weird  "sense of humor"      Iranian  "humor"   seems to center on   "other people"     They laugh hysterically over what seems to them to be the STUPIDITY----of any persons NOT IRANIAN-----and even ----any person from a  DIFFERENT PART OF IRAN.    The very first  "jokes"   I heard from Iranians I knew in 60s and 70s centered on the utter  "stupidity"  of anything  "arab"-------from the language, to the cuisine, to the music -----and, of course,  any  "arab"  person


----------



## dani67 (May 14, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > alpine said:
> ...



this club is for ahvaz city.
more than 50% of  ahvaz people are arabs 

Esteghlal Khuzestan won the title of the 15th edition of the #*Iran* Professional League for the first time. #Football


----------



## irosie91 (May 14, 2016)

for those who do not know----ethnic arabs are a somewhat OPPRESSED minority in Iran------not quite as oppressed as the BAHAI persons ----or the Zoroastrian persons


----------



## dani67 (May 14, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> for those who do not know----ethnic arabs are a somewhat OPPRESSED minority in Iran------not quite as oppressed as the BAHAI persons ----or the Zoroastrian persons


 OPPRESSED minority can win most popular sport league in iran !!!!!!!


----------



## irosie91 (May 14, 2016)

dani67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > for those who do not know----ethnic arabs are a somewhat OPPRESSED minority in Iran------not quite as oppressed as the BAHAI persons ----or the Zoroastrian persons
> ...



SO?       there are famous and popular Shiites in Pakistan, too.     Of course lots of people like to shoot Shiites in the head TOO


----------



## irosie91 (May 14, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




DANI responded to   "lots of people like to shoot Shiites in the head'     as  "funny"


----------



## dani67 (May 14, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


iranian arabs are different for iranian .
maybe i hate arabs but i dont hate iranian arabs


----------



## dani67 (May 14, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


lots of people like to shoot Shiites in the head isnt funny. your are funny


----------



## dani67 (May 15, 2016)

#Twins & #triplets #Festival celebrated in #*Iran* http://uk.news.yahoo.com/video/raw-fest… @arefadib #community #social


----------



## dani67 (May 17, 2016)

#Croatia president has arrived in #Tehran to meet #Iran's officials.


----------



## dani67 (May 17, 2016)

pictures from #Iran FM Zarif & #US's #SeKerry meeting over #JCPOA in the sideline of #SyriaTalks in #Vienna















#Iran FM Zarif has also met Stephan De Mistura & #Australia FM separately in #Vienna. #SyriaTalksVienna


----------



## dani67 (May 17, 2016)

*#RedCarpet in #Iran. Celebration of an immensely popular TV series: #Shahrzad: A mix of history & a love story.

















*


----------

